# I want to try it out



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello everybodyI want to try out the IBS audio program. Who I have to write to get mike tape`s here in Europe?


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

The 'contact us' link on this site gives the following info:Healthy Audio LimitedGuardian Medical CentreGuardian StreetWarringtonCheshireWA5 1UDUnited KingdomTelephone 01925 629899Baz


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

You can order via phone as above or you can also go to these websites and they will either ship the program to you, or you can download the program onto your computer - here are the links:http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNkhttp://www.healthyaudio.com/content/irritable_bowel_syndrome


----------



## Kansas Educator (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't think you'll be sorry at all that you're giving it a try. I am past the midpoint of the program and greatly improved. I have gone from chronic daily discomfort, pain and bloating with my IBS-C to just the occasional problem that is very short lived. It was the best money I've spent in a long time.


----------

